# 1st predator tank!



## averagejoe (Sep 15, 2010)

i have a 125 gallon reef tank that sadly is crashing (a heat wave hit and the temperature spiked and now all the corals are dying). I don't have the heart (or the money) to keep losing corals and fish. I've heard that predator tanks are more stable. What do I need to do to convert? What are good fish? What water conditions do I need? Any tips or advice in general would help.

thanks
*c/p*


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Wish I had some answers for ya but..... I dont . Good luck


----------

